# Garden Bench



## SteveF (2 Mar 2017)

Hi all

want to make a garden bench, but
I want the back legs set forward about 12"
the bench will sit above a raised area and I would like it to sit back as far as it can
shorter back legs is not an option as not a solid base in raised area

is this a recipe for disaster of it tipping?

Steve


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Mar 2017)

Not if you set the front in mass concrete.


----------



## Brentingby (2 Mar 2017)

I agree with Phil.

At 12" forward, the rear legs will nearly be at the front of the seat. Where would you put the front legs? Probably best to create a cantilevered bench with two legs set into concrete. something like this:


----------



## SteveF (2 Mar 2017)

thought as much sadly
maybe i could use the wall behind for support
plan B in my head

Steve


----------



## Brentingby (2 Mar 2017)

That might work.

Or people could sit on the ground.


----------

